# Fun dog show gillingham 10th july



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Brompton Westbrook Primary School, Kings Bastion, Brompton, Gillingham, Kent ME7 5DQ
It will be on Saturday 10th July.
Judging starts at 11.00am
The classes for this fun dog show are as follows:
1. Best Fancy Dress
2. Prettiest Bitch
3. Most Handsome dog
4. Best condition
5. Best trick
6. Best rescued or rehomed
7. Most Appealing eyes
8. Waggiest tail
9. Cutest puppy (under 1 year)
10. Child handler (11 years and under)
11. Dog most like its owner
12. Best veteran

Rosettes to 4th place and all first prize winners to compete for a best in show rosette and trophy cup and reserve best in show rosette and trophy cup.

Entry is £1.00 per dog per class
All dogs must be accompanied by a responsible adult

Afterwards, you can take your pooped pooch home and join in the Brompton Carnival which leaves from the school field at 3.00pm......
Should be a great day out!

Please remember: This is on school grounds and dogs must not be exercised on the school field. There is a massive area just along the road where dogs can be exercised and there will be plenty of poo bags available!!

Parking is free.
There will be refreshments, a raffle, ice creams, cakes, face painting and many information stands!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yay cant wait!!!!!!

Im entering dog most like there owner


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Make sure you come and find me and say hello! I will be the crazy lady racing around trying to look very calm :lol::lol:


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

:lol:BUMP:lol:
Show is on Saturday and I am getting excited and nervous at the same time.
Hope to see some of you there.
xx


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

A big thank you to everyone who braved the heat and came along yesterday. We had a great day, and raised some much needed money for our primary school as well......
Will post next year's date as soon as I know it!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Great day out thanks very much :thumbup:
Cant wait till next year!


----------

